# J-style decoy weights for sale



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I am making these decoy weights again this year. Two sizes to pick from 4oz. for the ducks & 8oz. for the geese. Attach them to a stretchy cord & keep the paint & flocking from getting scratched off your decoys.

4oz. = $9.00 per dozen
8oz. = $18.00 per dozen

My contact info
Shane Hansen
435-881-4589
[email protected]


----------

